# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Những câu nói bất hủ - Sát thủ đầu mưng mủ !

## civn2011

*Từ điển Sốc ngôn và những câu nói bất hủ! Tập hợp hàng ngàn những câu nói hay, hài hước, hóm hỉnh về tình bạn, tình yêu và cuộc sống !* 

_- Thú vui tao nhã, giặt tã cho con !
- Phải bình tĩnh trước gái xinh và không giật mình trước gái xấu !
- Đã xấu rồi lại còn xa, đã sida còn xông pha hiến máu..._

*+ Xem các sóc ngôn mới nhất !
+ Xem các sốc ngôn chuẩn nhất !*

*Socngon* chỉ dành cho giới trẻ với mục đích giải trí và xả xì chét. Bạn đừng giới thiệu website này cho ai nha vì đây là Pí mật!

*Facebook có nút Like, Sốc ngôn có nút Chuẩn! !*

_Chúc bạn vui vẻ ^-^ !_

----------

